# New Update for our Tabletop Music App!! Check it out :)



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 24, 2021)

Hey friends!

I wanted to share some great news!! We've just released a huge update for our app OST Tabletop Music Companion. We're still in Alpha stage but the app is coming along nicely.

We've used Unity + Wwise to get this working for those curious.

It's been pretty tough journey thus far as it's completely an out of pocket endeavour and I had to learn Wwise from the ground up as well as write all the music however, it's still been a very rewarding experience and we've had some great feedback thus far.


Here's the links if you wanna have a play with it (it's a free download)
iOS: https://testflight.apple.com/join/MValYHmM

Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.GrandPrizeBigFuzz.OSTTabletopMusicCompanion
View attachment New Update.mp4


----------



## Markrs (Aug 24, 2021)

Just downloaded it and had a quick play and it looks very cool. The musical fragments sound well crafted and I like the intensity slider as well.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 24, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Just downloaded it and had a quick play and it looks very cool. The musical fragments sound well crafted and I like the intensity slider as well.


Thanks Mark!! Our team has done such a great job improving the functionality and visuals.

The slider has gone through a few variations of what it "does" so it's a bit ermm...lets say versatile at the moment haha but im starting to get a feel for what it's used best for. 

Thanks for checking it out


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Aug 25, 2021)

This is absolutely brilliant and I'm taking notes (if you don't mind) XD
Well done my friend, great idea and executed well. I'm at the begining of my wwise journey.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 25, 2021)

Christopher Rocky said:


> This is absolutely brilliant and I'm taking notes (if you don't mind) XD
> Well done my friend, great idea and executed well. I'm at the begining of my wwise journey.


Thank you!! an no problems.

Ill be honest, learning wwise was an incredibly painful journey haha.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Aug 25, 2021)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Thank you!! an no problems.
> 
> Ill be honest, learning wwise was an incredibly painful journey haha.


I am already finding that, I swear being a composer is equivalent to a double degree in engineering and quantum mechanics. you need to know so many things, software, the industry, constantly learning new skills and on top of that you need to be a musical genius


----------

